# hi



## lottie (Apr 23, 2011)

hi all just wanted to say hi.a friend told me about this group,sounded good so here i am.i love knitting and can do all sorts.i am from scotland.i hope to get to know you all soon.have put in a couple of picks.


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

lottie said:


> hi all just wanted to say hi.a friend told me about this group,sounded good so here i am.i love knitting and can do all sorts.i am from scotland.i hope to get to know you all soon.have put in a couple of picks.


Welcome

Love the outfits you made for the dolls. The hat in the first one is awesome.

Glad to meet you.

Linda


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

lottie said:


> hi all just wanted to say hi.a friend told me about this group,sounded good so here i am.i love knitting and can do all sorts.i am from scotland.i hope to get to know you all soon.have put in a couple of picks.


Hi Lottie...welcome to knitting paradise...your work is beautiful..
thanks for sharing. 
Camilla


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Really beautiful Lottie... What part of Scotland are you from ?
I'm from there too, Dunfermline ... been in the US since '83


----------



## Loulie (Apr 24, 2011)

I am making doll clothes for my granddaughter and would love the pattern for these.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome Lottie ~ Love your work. Wish I could do that stuff. I'm just starting to branch out from scarves.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome. Very nice work.


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi! Very Nice Work.


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome Lottie loving your work especially the hat in first one can you share patterns. I am from Northern Ireland you have done better than me haven't worked ouit how to put photos on here yet so well ond. You will love this site lots of help and advice and everybody very good at sharing ptterns so enjoy


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

Love the blue one, I am new to this website too, good luck with your knitting!


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice to meet you. Love the doll clothes. I make them too and love the small projects..


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

welcome lottie! your work is adorable. are there patterns you can share?


----------



## kellyrn15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome. You will love the site. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Please do post the pattern for the blue hat--it's really great!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome Lottie,
I love your Dolls in their wonderful outfits.

My two great-granddaughters (1yr & 5 yrs) would love these....
ah-ha, now I can think of what colors to use as soon as I purchase the dolls so that I have the right sizes......

Thank you so very much..... I guess I could even make matching hats for the girls, too.

Happy Easter from CBCarol in Cocoa Beach, Florida.....


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to you from Kingston, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## musicmomjv (Feb 13, 2011)

I would love the patterns for the doll clothes if you are able to share it .
Beautiful work! Welcome to the group


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Cool doll baby sets! Nice knitting


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome. Love your work. Scotland. Beautiful country. My Dad's ancestors came from Dundee.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome Lottie from sunny SoCal oops its rainy, no now it's sunny! Enjoy this wonderful group!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, welcome from the North East of England.


----------



## charity43 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Lottie, Welcome from Wales, you'll love the site. Beautiful outfits, reminds me of my youth


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello Lottie, Welclome. I'm new too. I fell in love with knittingparadise and all the lovely people here. Everyone is so helpful and always willing to share and tell us where we can obtain the pattern items they have made.


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

lottie said:


> hi all just wanted to say hi.a friend told me about this group,sounded good so here i am.i love knitting and can do all sorts.i am from scotland.i hope to get to know you all soon.have put in a couple of picks.


My family came from Scotland also. Those are adorable little outfits. You made them for dolls but I think they would be so cute on Preemie babies too.


----------



## SallyAnne (Feb 1, 2011)

Love your knitted doll outfits. I'm still waiting for my first granddaughter (just a twinkle in someone's eye as yet!) However Grandmother's can hope!!! Welcome from warm, sunny Florida!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

wow, i love the blue hat. you do good work. i too am new to this site, and a new knitter. i haven't finished any thing but my first scarf, my sister will get it, not good enough for stranger. i am working on a baby blanket now, its comeing along, not perfect i am sure. but i used to crochet only, and i find the knitting to be more relaxing, don't know what the diff.would be. i am an Arkie. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Bety (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome! I love the cute doll outfits. I also love making small things. I usually have 3 or 4 things going at the same time, so I don't get bored with any one item.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome from Dacula,Georgia


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome Lottie,I had a beautiful Aunt named Lottie and we have Scottish ancestors.Would love to visit Scotland.Your knitting is beautiful.Glenda from So.Al.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

My paternal grandparents came to the US as single people met and married. I so want to visit Scotland sometime. Welcome.


----------



## AussieVik (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Lottie
Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing your beautiful work
Cheers Vikki


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Lottie, and welcome from the south of England. We have family in Scotland. Love the dolls clothes. Enjoy the forum and happy knitting.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Love your work. Can you share the patterns? Pleaswe, [email protected]


----------



## lottie (Apr 23, 2011)

hi,did you mean you would like the patterns of the dolls coths in my photos.if so give me your snail addy and i will make photo coppies and send the over


----------



## lottie (Apr 23, 2011)

hi great to meet you.yes i can photo copy any patterns if anyone wants them.would be my pleasure.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I would think there are far too many of us who want them, the postage would be a killer. Can you copy the patterns into this site?


----------



## lottie (Apr 23, 2011)

hi,well hope you make it here.let me know.


----------



## lottie (Apr 23, 2011)

i wouldnt have a clue if i can but if you find out let me know.i dont think postage would be that much so again i wouldnt mind.


----------



## lottie (Apr 23, 2011)

i can photo capoy any that anyone wants,no prob


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Would love to have the doll outfit patterns too .

Thank you.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Lottie,
I would really appreciate the Doll Clothes patterns, too.
My 2 great-granddaughters will just be thrilled.

My e-mail addy is: [email protected]

Thanks, CBCarol in Cocoa Beach, Florida


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

lottie said:


> hi all just wanted to say hi.a friend told me about this group,sounded good so here i am.i love knitting and can do all sorts.i am from scotland.i hope to get to know you all soon.have put in a couple of picks.


Years ago my chorale had a few days in Scotland. I loved it and went every day to the Princes St. park in Edinburgh.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Lottie, Welcome to our forum. Your work is beautiful. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Lottie, and welcome to the forum. Your doll's clothes are fantastic. Beautiful work.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

cute and fun...


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

Both of them are really cute! You'll meet alot of people from all over....an it's a good place to go for help in a pattern or just a question. I love it here!!!!


----------

